

Inside Radio Shack's slow motion collapse - rmason
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-02-02/inside-radioshack-s-slow-motion-collapse

======
randrews
> And then there are the tinkerers, who once served as RadioShack’s core
> constituency. They’re back and thriving and now known as the maker
> community. But the company has failed to capture that market

It's not even like it would be hard. Carry the stuff we want to buy. I want to
buy 7400-series chips, and I'll pay a crazy markup in order not to have to
wait for Digikey. But you'd rather sell overpriced headphones.

------
latch
Since when has bloomberg been using geocities' style sheet?

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
A gradient fill with hot pink is always a good fit for business analysis.

~~~
thaumaturgy
They're pretty clearly doing it as part of an 80s theme associated with
RadioShack's boom times.

edit: I'm so wrong. I just tried out a few other Bloomberg articles. They all
have the same theme. Holy crap.

